# Travel for union or stay local for non?



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey all. FNG here. Wanting to get into the electrical field. Heres my problem. The closest union's are about an hour and a half away. (Tampa fl and Gainesville fl) we just bought our house in September so moving isnt an option. Should I suck it up and drive the house and a half or just try and find local work?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The union is an excellent choice. But you have to be accepted first. Have you been offered an apprenticeship? If not apply and find local work until you get in.
You have to pay your mortgage and feed your family. 

Good luck.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> The union is an excellent choice. But you have to be accepted first. Have you been offered an apprenticeship? If not apply and find local work until you get in.
> You have to pay your mortgage and feed your family.
> 
> Good luck.


Then it's really not a choice now is it? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Justin.schmidt said:


> Hey all. FNG here. Wanting to get into the electrical field. Heres my problem. The closest union's are about an hour and a half away. (Tampa fl and Gainesville fl) we just bought our house in September so moving isnt an option. Should I suck it up and drive the house and a half or just try and find local work?


The union hall is an hour and a half away? You don't go to the hall that often, you go to the jobsite. How far away is the far side of the territory? Could it be a 2 and a half hour ride each way?

Is there work in either local? Are they taking new members? Is anyone going to be hiring for a while? 

There are many things to consider.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

My suggestion - first find an electrical company that's hiring and go to work. 

Then, come back and ask this question.


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

I've mapped out the territory for both and the farthest away with both locals would be about 3 hours. Just applied to non union contractor just to be safe. Already have my application in with the tampa 915 I'm one of 7 guys that have applied so far. I'd love to go union but man that drive would suck every day


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When going on the initial interview the first thing they asked me and all appreciates in my local is to look at the map on the wall and ensure that we would be willing to drive anywhere in that territory without complaint. They hold us to that agreement. 

3 hours drive would be terrible. I think non-union is your best bet.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Having 45 minute or less commute to work each way is not bad. 
Having an 1.5 HR - 2.5hr commute each way S. U. C. K. S and drains the life out of you. 

Now imagine 3 hrs. One way. Everyday. It wouldn't be back for a one or two day job, but new construction is months on end. 

Might as well stay in a motel if your gonna do that.


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Kinda my thought gentlemen. Thanks for the responses! Time to hit the yellow pages and call every electrical contractors near me


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If the union money outweighs the stay at home open shop money and you can rent a room and still make more money in pocket this with benefits would make it worth the drive twice a week.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> If the union money outweighs the stay at home open shop money and you can rent a room and still make more money in pocket this with benefits would make it worth the drive twice a week.


That would need to be a lot more money to make renting a room somewhere work. Not saying its out of the question, but...

Extended stay America's have some pretty decent weekly rates if this becomes necessary.


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

If I was single I wouldn't care I would just get a 1 bedroom apartment in the city. 
But I have a family and we just bought a house so staying there is out of the question unfortunately


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Justin.schmidt said:


> If I was single I wouldn't care I would just get a 1 bedroom apartment in the city.
> But I have a family and we just bought a house so staying there is out of the question unfortunately


A couple more dollars an hour isn’t worth missing time with your family. Let someone else chase it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In my area the union rate is much higher than non-union and the benefits are astronomically higher, so it makes sense to get in the union if you can, even if working requires a long a commute.

The last time I looked at some Florida locals, the rate was around $25/hr and the benefits package did not seem that high, from what I remember.

So I'm not sure if it would be worth it at all.


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

HackWork said:


> In my area the union rate is much higher than non-union and the benefits are astronomically higher, so it makes sense to get in the union if you can, even if working requires a long a commute.
> 
> The last time I looked at some Florida locals, the rate was around $25/hr and the benefits package did not seem that high, from what I remember.
> 
> So I'm not sure if it would be worth it at all.


Rates are pretty trash here. Tampa and Gainesville both are in the 26/hr range so as a first year apprentice I'd be looking at 13-14 an hour


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Justin.schmidt said:


> Rates are pretty trash here. Tampa and Gainesville both are in the 26/hr range so as a first year apprentice I'd be looking at 13-14 an hour


As a non-union,"first year" isn't "apprentice", it's $10/hr. Gofer, then tugger, digger, hauler. Then it's helper, and "hey get me two cheeseburgers, and a diet Coke, don't forget ketchup". "Tomorrow morning I want creamer, no sugar, and a bear claw". Then, "go to the parts house and pick up this list". THEN, first year apprentice.....maybe. And, you probably get to pay for school, and books. (I doubt the boss is going to cover it for a $10/hr. guy). In this field, driving to work is part of the job, unless you can figure out a way to get the job to come to you.


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Well I found a place that has an apprentice program where they send me to school so I'm hopi h I can get in there. If not I'll be a driving mofo


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> In my area the union rate is much higher than non-union and the benefits are astronomically higher, so it makes sense to get in the union if you can, even if working requires a long a commute.
> 
> The last time I looked at some Florida locals, the rate was around $25/hr and the benefits package did not seem that high, from what I remember.
> 
> So I'm not sure if it would be worth it at all.


It's really bad here. I think the highest rate in Florida is $36 for industrial, powerhouses and casinos. :crying:


----------



## Justin.schmidt (Mar 30, 2020)

Southeast Power said:


> It's really bad here. I think the highest rate in Florida is $36 for industrial, powerhouses and casinos. :crying:


What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Granted im not union but doing p-w I had a 3 hr car ride each way everyday for two years . They wouldn't pay for rooms . The 3 hrs was traffic . Tomorrow its 6 hrs one way to stay in a trailer till job done like six months . The nice thing is the job is up on top of a mountain . Hope they have t-p . I do get to come home on weekends .


----------

